# Chocolate tempering machines



## cookiejar (Feb 13, 2006)

Has anyone used (or heard about) the Rev 2 (approx $400) tempering machine? Thinking about getting one and this looks like it could work for me, if it works well. Any suggestions?


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Do a search of the forum. Or look for posts by Chrose on chocolate.Wish I could help but don't know that much about chocolate still trying to master everything else.....


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah, I've got an older version. Nice little machine, but small, only holds maybe 2 lbs, but there are ways of stretching this amount. It's good for a lot of things, but beware of those hot humid days in summer, unless you're in an a/conditioned work room, it won't work well.
I've had mine now for about 5 years, no complaints yet!


----------



## cookiejar (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I finally found my way to the other forums on this subject. I know most people are concerned about the small amount that it tempers, but I think it will be perfect for me...I was just concerned if it actually tempered the chocolate well enough. Regarding the hot, humid days...NO problem...I'm in Arizona and everyone knows it's a dry heat:lol:


----------

